# Cable crossover machine



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone can recommend me a decent Cable crossover machine? I,m looking to spend about £600. I've seen this one on fleabay. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280562682352

I'm turning my garage into a gym as sick of waiting to get on stuff at the gym and hanging around while people take 20 mins for 3/4 sets.

I'm going to kit it out with everything i need. I've just finished insulating and plasterboarding the ceiling and cutting out a doorway for a side entry from my garden...

Cheers


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

Takes the **** dun it mate im the same im the gym i go people taken 20 mins to do 3/4 sets. its a joke. or even worse why do 15 fcking sets 3 to 4 is plenty.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

BillyBigFella said:


> Takes the **** dun it mate im the same im the gym i go people taken 20 mins to do 3/4 sets. its a joke. or even worse why do 15 fcking sets 3 to 4 is plenty.


Yeah mate fcuking had enough of it! Puts 30 mins on my workout every time.


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

ive got the bodymax cf820 cable machine in my garage ,decent machine think there 72 kg stacks , it its on offer at £899 but if you can get in to a powerhouse store rather than buy online you will get another 100 of for cash if your like me and haggle for a deal.

or they do intrest free finance


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the lat pull down made by the same company as your initial post, it works pretty good for £80. I cant tell from the pictures if the top pulleys on the one posted swivel or not, this I think is quite important, if they dont it could be a cable jamming issue.

If was perhaps unwise to plasterboard the ceiling, if your making a home gym you can add a multitude of stuff to the ceiling and the space in between the joists is invaluable. I left mine open and just put an 12" piece of 1" ply around the outside to form a small shelf up there. (my joists are 9" deep) so its worth it. I dont mind saying, I love my home gym.

If your handy you know a power cage is mega easy to construct yourself for about £65 ?


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

dannyls25 said:


> View attachment 149761


As you can see, Dannys top pulleys swivel.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

If you have the room for a cable machine then great but I just was wondering if you have ever seen one of these. They had one in a small gym I use to go to coz the size of the gym couldn't fit a full size machine in. This would be ideal for a home gym and the amount if different exercises and angles you can move the arms is unreal


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> I have the lat pull down made by the same company as your initial post, it works pretty good for £80. I cant tell from the pictures if the top pulleys on the one posted swivel or not, this I think is quite important, if they dont it could be a cable jamming issue.
> 
> If was perhaps unwise to plasterboard the ceiling, if your making a home gym you can add a multitude of stuff to the ceiling and the space in between the joists is invaluable. I left mine open and just put an 12" piece of 1" ply around the outside to form a small shelf up there. (my joists are 9" deep) so its worth it. I dont mind saying, I love my home gym.
> 
> If your handy you know a power cage is mega easy to construct yourself for about £65 ?


Ok cheers mate, Yeah i can always cut the ceiling about abit to fit things in.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

1010AD said:


> If you have the room for a cable machine then great but I just was wondering if you have ever seen one of these. They had one in a small gym I use to go to coz the size of the gym couldn't fit a full size machine in. This would be ideal for a home gym and the amount if different exercises and angles you can move the arms is unreal


Cheers mate. Where are they purchased from?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

dannyls25 said:


> View attachment 149761


Nice looking set up there mate. I'd like to nick your dumbbells and rack lol


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Nice looking set up there mate. I'd like to nick your dumbbells and rack lol


haha if you can get past 2 jap akitas and get it all out my garage without been ripped to pieces then u can have it pal

one good thing about buying all this gear is u no tht sum little thieving baghead isnt gna nick it in a hurry


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

dannyls25 said:


> haha if you can get past 2 jap akitas and get it all out my garage without been ripped to pieces then u can have it pal
> 
> one good thing about buying all this gear is u no tht sum little thieving baghead isnt gna nick it in a hurry


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Got the same machine you posted. The pulleys don't swivel but as long as you remember that, all is gravy. It is also worth looking around for a few different handles to get the most out of it.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

barnz said:


> Got the same machine you posted. The pulleys don't swivel but as long as you remember that, all is gravy. It is also worth looking around for a few different handles to get the most out of it.


Where they dont swivel does this affect any exercises or can you do all the same as the ones that do swivel?

Also is the weight 150kg each side of the machine or is that the total weight? its not made clear in the ebay ad

Cheers


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Total weight is 150kg, 75 per side. In a lot of videos of crossovers you see people walking out of the machine and doing them in front of you. I either do them bent over in the machine or lying on a bench from the low pulleys. Not come across anything else that needs any modification


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, the width of the feet are about 4inches wider than the dimensions state, I had to chop mine down a bit to fit.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Cheers mate. Where are they purchased from?


I'll ask when passing the gym where he got his from. I've changed gyms now but know the owner


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@George-Bean

Can I ask why you put a like to every post on here and I noticed a welcome thread that bruvvamof did, you put a like to everyone that welcomed him

So what's that all about??


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @George-Bean
> 
> Can I ask why you put a like to every post on here and I noticed a welcome thread that bruvvamof did, you put a like to everyone that welcomed him
> 
> So what's that all about??


Inspector Clouseau I presume?

Just kidding mate lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its like, um like ya know like erm ;-)


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Its like, um like ya know like erm ;-)


Its like odd. OP asks me where he can by the machine I posted and you put a like to that


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

adam28 said:


> Cheers mate. Where are they purchased from?


Haven't been in that gym yet to find out but a mate told me you can't get them over here only in the states, not sure if he is right but if you want to research it google

FreeMotion EXT Dual cable crossover machine


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Personally I would just buy two lat pull down machines since they'd have a heavier stack each side and can be used for other stuff also.

Worse case scenario would be that they need strapping back to stop them toppling over or a piece of box section bolted between them.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally I would just buy two lat pull down machines since they'd have a heavier stack each side and can be used for other stuff also.
> 
> Worse case scenario would be that they need strapping back to stop them toppling over or a piece of box section bolted between them.


Thats actually a very good idea mate, Have you done that yourself?


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

only problem with 2 lat pull downs is you cannot t slide the pully down to differnt positions. so it would be ok for triceps an chest but if u wanted to do curls .cable shrugs or upright rows you cannot set the pulley at the height u need it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dannyls25 said:


> only problem with 2 lat pull downs is you cannot t slide the pully down to differnt positions. so it would be ok for triceps an chest but if u wanted to do curls .cable shrugs or upright rows you cannot set the pulley at the height u need it


That is a good point although I must add that I like 100kg per stack in case I want to do low rows also. I think it is a compromise depending upon space available and finances. Space is what matters for me.



adam28 said:


> Thats actually a very good idea mate, Have you done that yourself?


No but I have modded quite a few bits in my garage gym of which I have a thread in this section on.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That is a good point although I must add that I like 100kg per stack in case I want to do low rows also. I think it is a compromise depending upon space available and finances. Space is what matters for me.
> 
> No but I have modded quite a few bits in my garage gym of which I have a thread in this section on.


Ok thanks mate, i will check your thread out too.


----------

